# My baby tiel



## katew

This is my baby tiel,
she's 6 wks old and only fed by mum as dad died.
~I think she's cinnamon, mums whiteface and dad normal split for pied.
she's being held by my 5 yr old son.
She's kinda tiddly and cute.
I'm feeding her critical care formula through a crop tube 2.5ml 3 times daily as prescribed by the vet, but think maybe egg food or exact as well?
She's in a shoe box, in a cage with a stuffed sock to cuddle.
trying to fly but tail feathers not fanning out. so not got steering!
I've bought a travel carrier so she can come with me if I visit my mum for the day or what not.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Oh poor thing! I hope she gets better Shes so cute, shes a cinnamon all right which makes her a girly


----------



## RexiesMuM

Shes a cutie ! I think cinnamon too very pretty coloring on her ! Hope she gets her flying down soon hehe


----------



## katew

I'll try to get close up on her tail tomorrow,
even after casing removed feathers are not fluffing or fanning out. tail seems short too.
She doesn't care got bags of personality.
Oh no! I've gone all googly over her!


----------



## morla

Shes so cute!


----------



## lperry82

Oh wow she is so gorgeous


----------



## lattelove

What a cute chick!


----------



## katew

But she's so tiny, nearly lost her today. Weighed in at a grand 30 grams. Small for 6 wks! Got some exact and perked her up. Also lots of cuddles. What she lacks in stature she makes up for in spirit.


----------



## DyArianna

I'm a little cofused. How much does she weigh? You typed a grand 30 grams. She's really tiny if she's that. But she looks much bigger than 30 grams in the pics. Keeping our fingers crossed for you guys here! Hopefully you can chunk her up!


----------



## katew

I'll weigh her again and check. The vet said 25g on wednesday. It does seem small but then she is. Only takes 2.5ml of exact at a time but i did just manage 3.5 ml. Shes not impressed! Sleepy today but I'm keeping her topped up. And got heat pad in but taken lid off box now as its a hot day.


----------



## lperry82

oh wow 25g  hope she puts the weight on, what else does she eat 
bless her


----------



## katew

She's 30grams I weighed her. she's having exact 6 feeds a day. big last feed at night. decided cage too big even with box wrapped up. putting her in travel carrier in larger box. with microwave heat pad under box in carrier wrapped. Finding it hard to keep her warm.


----------



## lperry82

I have a fan heater that heats up the room and can put the setting on low so if it reaches hot/warm what you choose it will turn off untill it cools down then goes back on
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4152174/Trail/searchtext>FAN+HEATER.htm


----------



## katew

My hubby not confortable with leaving anything on when we go to bed.
He's coming round to the fact there's a bird in the living room. I'm gonna check her in the nite again. After 5 hours i think. So 2.30 then she should be ok til 7.30am.


----------



## katew

Today i went to the local pet shop and bought a vivarium heating mat. I cant keep getting up in the nite to heat up the microwave pad. got 2 children to get to school and nursery. baby is eating well. starting to peck things so I'll rolling pin some seed later to crack and scatter it for her. she's taking nice big feeds now. broke 2 blood feathers in her tail yesterday they stopped bleeding quick one broke completely and left a stump. The other is hanging. They've not formed properly so its probably best she grows some more. Right now she's a full crop and a nice warm box to sleep in. I hope she grows well. Or maybe she'll stay petite! Wait and see! Post more pictures when I get the chance. too busy cuddling


----------



## lperry82

Aww bless her


----------



## Storm

Such a cute bundle of joy ! And she is in really capable hands too ! I can't wait till she has all her feathers out


----------



## katew

*new photo's!*

Photo's taken yesterday.
some showing state of tail feathers,
2 of these have since fallen out and some of the other small feathers have fallen out.
I believe this is because they aren't formed properly and are being shed in favour of forming proper feathers, if this makes sense.
lol @ storm, hardly capable hands, more trial and less error hopefully!:blush:
She flew 5' today. only a few inches above the ground and crash landed but she flew.


----------



## littletiel

How adorable!


----------

